# IRL name thread



## Cozmo (Dec 22, 2006)

.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Dec 22, 2006)

drew T

no, ur not getting my full name =P


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 22, 2006)

Chad Michael M. 

no way am i giving out my last name. you can look at my first and middle but thas it.


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 22, 2006)

Colleen.  That's all you get.  My nickname IRL is Col and sometimes Columbia.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 22, 2006)

Dreux "The Furrinator"


----------



## Aikon (Dec 22, 2006)

Jonathan Kemerer, but I prefer to go by Jon.

It's funny, back when my brother and I owned a restaurant, we (I, since I was the head cashier) had to ask people's first names because 1. it was a more friendly way of associating people to their orders when they were finished, 2. so we (I) remembered people (funny, people actually like being remembered) and 3. because that's how the franchsise system was set up, and we if we didn't we'd be in trouble.

You'd be surprised, or not, at how many people refused to give their FIRST name.  All hell broke loose when on the occasion I had to ask their last initial because someone by their same first name also had an order being made.  You'd think I was asking for their social security number or their credit card no.#

"Why do you have to know that?"

"I'm not saying, you don't need to know that!"

"I'm checking with my congressmen to see if that's legal!"

I'll never forget this one guy that refused to give his name out,... we finally agreed on one, so I put "Mr. Wonderful"  on the ticket, hey the customer is always right.  When his order was ready, my brother called his name over the loudspeaker "Order up for Mr. Wonderful!".  Funnily enough, Mr. Wonderful was a regular customer of ours.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Dec 22, 2006)

Neil

hate it, I goddamn hate it. Sometimes I forget it though, I'm more accustomed to my draconic name...........maybe I'll change my name so I don't keep almost accidentally writing Silver on everything..........


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 22, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> Neil
> 
> hate it, I goddamn hate it. Sometimes I forget it though, I'm more accustomed to my draconic name...........maybe I'll change my name so I don't keep almost accidentally writing Silver on everything..........



PFFT! At least you're not a DEMON with a FRENCH Name x.x


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Dec 22, 2006)

hey, some demons are sophisticated too!!!


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 22, 2006)

Tim G.

Nobody really calls me Tim anymore, so I don't care about getting it changed.


----------



## TORA (Dec 22, 2006)

RL first name: Daniel. Want the last? See me at Califur.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 22, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Tim G.
> 
> Nobody really calls me Tim anymore, so I don't care about getting it changed.



What do they call you instead?

lol Timothy? The Timster? Tim Burton? perhaps "Tim Me Over and Pour me Out?"


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 22, 2006)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Jonathan Kemerer, but I prefer to go by Jon.



Same as the one on Yerf?
Remind me to visit people's gallery pages more often, yeesh...

/Been visiting Yerf since 1998
//Not giving out her real name here


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Dec 22, 2006)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> WelcomeTheCollapse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tim! The Timsteeerrrr. Makin' copies.
[Insert Rob Schneider SNL skit image here]

Nah, it's usually Fox. Or just "dude".

/Heh, a few professors call me Fox.
//Awesomes.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 22, 2006)

What's up with everyone's "not giving out my name" THEN WHY THE HELL DID YOU POST HERE!? Clam up and go flood another forum with that bullshit....if you aren't gonna tell people your name in a forum that demands it in the rules, it's spam.  Your post would be deleted and you'd be warned if I were an Administrator...you aren't that special, and certainly not even remotely that interesting -.-"


----------



## Drayk (Dec 22, 2006)

Justin W. Morrow

1. First person to guess my middle name gets a cookie. 
   (hint) Demolition Man
2. Not worried about people knowing it. My yahoo name keeps showing Drayk Morrow for some reason. And I can't get it to stop .. haha.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 22, 2006)

Alex Ford.That's all you get  because 1. Posting my female names publicly? Heck no. 2. Having a 1 means I have to have a 2, right?



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> maybe I'll change my name so I don't keep almost accidentally writing Silver on everything..........



Tell me about it...I do everything as Alex, and then woo! Let's sign a legal document! -_-


----------



## Aikon (Dec 22, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Aikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup same as Yerf.  Though you might have a hard time visiting Yerf, (I hope) by now they pulled life support.  

You've been on Yerf for that long huh?  I started browsing in 1996, and joined in 97, did you frequent the newsgroups there?, before the crappy forums took over?


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 22, 2006)

Gavin. I was named after a rugby player.


----------



## Tinintri (Dec 22, 2006)

Rachel (soon to be) de Hamer


----------



## Xan_vega (Dec 22, 2006)

Mary Elizabeth Smith <- Super common name. Almost as common as my maiden name of Davis. I  used to have to remind myself to not sign my checks Alexandra Vega when I worked. It got annoying to explain why you crossed that out to sign your given name. Curse my parents in calling me Xandra after they found out it was my "persona".


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Dec 22, 2006)

Ronald, named after Ronald Reagan. D: How horrible. Anything further, I'd have to know you in person. Sorry.


----------



## Defiler Wyrm (Dec 22, 2006)

C. M. Sims.

Enough people call me by my surname that it suffices. And yes, I'm one'a those paranoid-about-their-first-name people, 'cause to my endless consternation it is [as far as I and everyone I've ever MET] unique as a legal name. *grumbles about weird-ass spelling*


----------



## yak (Dec 22, 2006)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> What's up with everyone's "not giving out my name" THEN WHY THE HELL DID YOU POST HERE!? Clam up and go flood another forum with that bullshit....if you aren't gonna tell people your name in a forum that demands it in the rules, it's spam.  Your post would be deleted and you'd be warned if I were an Administrator...you aren't that special, and certainly not even remotely that interesting -.-"


.... and you are once again failing to act appropriately. You are not an administrator. And it is you who was already warned.


----------



## GrinningWolfie (Dec 22, 2006)

Heather Alice Eilrich
(GERMAN :3)
Eventually Jenkins mrawr


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 22, 2006)

i hate my name its so boring..... justin dean 
all my friends in high school called me timothy or timmy though..
wow i had alot of nicknames in high school lesse: tail boy, kangaroo boy, jessica, timothy, timmy, kyubi
uh thats all i can think of off the top of my head....


----------



## PsychoPumpkin (Dec 22, 2006)

*Gabriel. I'm not gonna say my last but even if I did it 
wouldn't matter, my complete name is made up of teh most popular latin 
names... I'll give you a hint, it begins with G.*


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 22, 2006)

Douglas. I can't wait to get it changed, though.


----------



## Nightingalle (Dec 22, 2006)

Nicole Marcelle :3  I used to hate my first and middle name.. but I like it now.   It's frennnnch.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Dec 22, 2006)

Krista, but everyone calls me Q.


----------



## Tikara (Dec 22, 2006)

Richelle, named after my dad, Richard :3


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 22, 2006)

Danny... I hate saying my last name, since it's a bug in English Â¬ Â¬


----------



## WHPellic (Dec 22, 2006)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Yup same as Yerf.  Though you might have a hard time visiting Yerf, (I hope) by now they pulled life support.



Nope, last I heard, Dingo is still trying to save it. Like somebody once said, Yerf has become the Terri Schiavo of the fandom.


----------



## Satoshi (Dec 22, 2006)

Kevyn W. 

Only my first :3


----------



## sid_hates_? (Dec 23, 2006)

Tyler...most people call me Tye...that all ya are gettin lol


----------



## Ryuusei (Dec 23, 2006)

Miguel Amadeus Leonardo Caron, mon osti tabernac de colisse sacre merde du vierge!


----------



## brightlioness (Dec 23, 2006)

Emily. My middle name is Suzanne, though. That's french! Yay, I fit in!

Truly, I like my name. The only thing that's not to like about it is that there are so many people named Emily. One time I met a girl named Emily with her friend Emily. I'm not kidding.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Dec 23, 2006)

Benjamin Charles Burke....


----------



## Iveechan (Dec 23, 2006)

Katelyn Michelle Lashmit.

Come stalk me.  I'm lonely.


----------



## thelonelydragon (Dec 23, 2006)

Mervyn...
that is all :3


----------



## Sieneko (Dec 23, 2006)

Jenn. And my last name is fantastically Irish and very often mispelled. :3


----------



## hbruton (Dec 23, 2006)

Heather Bruton. There, that was easy


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 23, 2006)

hey drake, incase wiegraff is wrong, would you middle name happen to be  winston or william? i'm leaning more towards william on this one.


----------



## yak (Dec 23, 2006)

Yuri Alexander Kushinov.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 23, 2006)

oh really? and how do i know that you are telling the truth there wiegraff? hmm????


----------



## Madd Magician (Dec 23, 2006)

Morgan. I get called, Meghan alot though.


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Dec 23, 2006)

My real name's Roy.


----------



## Kyrre (Dec 24, 2006)

James J. J. LaBonty Jr.

I like my name.  It looks like an author's name.


----------



## K9Fantasy (Dec 25, 2006)

umm...look at my sig...Annie Luttge...aka Scarlet Rose


----------



## KittyKage (Dec 25, 2006)

Richard Alan Stewart

the name Richard is a germanic name, 'ric' meaning power, rule, leader and 'hard' meaning brave, hardy, strong.
Alan is celtic for "harmony"
and Stewart means Im descended from Royalty or Royal servants of britain somewhere down the line

I think furs should start giving the meanings of names rather than just the names, its more amusing


----------



## Pyurio (Dec 25, 2006)

Nararya Anagraha, except that one of the "a"s should be another vowel.

The second part of my name is not my surname, as, like most of people in my land, I have no family name, or clan name. There are prevalent tradition in the past that commoner gave their children one-worded name, and the elites, two-worded name.


----------



## youkai-hime (Dec 25, 2006)

First name is Anarane (araxes or teni) I like to be called Teni
last is: de Rais Salanoche
I took it after my brother!
otherwise it would be Sarks.


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Dec 25, 2006)

My name is Michal Christian. Pleased to meet you.


----------



## Moon-Baby (Dec 25, 2006)

Joey Jojo Shabadu.


...my first name is Seth.

Wee I'm some kinda egyptian death god ^_^


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 26, 2006)

Nicole, but I go by Nikki IRL.


----------



## Ulfhednar (Dec 26, 2006)

Justin K. Gibbs 

eh nothing special, though I do like the fact that my first name means justice.


----------



## Ruiner (Dec 26, 2006)

> Wee I'm some kinda egyptian death god ^_^



Dammit! You just HAAAAD to chop up Osiris, your own brother, into tiny pieces, didn't you! DIDN'T YOU!

'ey, I'm Erik.

With a "LOL "K"" action.


----------



## shy (Dec 26, 2006)

My name's Jessup Columbia. 
Two great tastes that go great together.


----------



## izartist (Dec 26, 2006)

Mine isn't all that fancy...

Alan Joel Avis

People just call me A.J. or Alan


----------



## Icarus (Dec 27, 2006)

Hmmmm....
I wonder If I should post mine....
eh...


----------



## didelphis (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm named after the man who played Captain Hook and Rainman and my last name kinda rhymes with his... First one to get it gets... uhm... a three-second clap 

Cos I'm a paranoid little bugger so I never give my name away without at least a bit of a time waster beforehand


----------



## Hanazawa (Dec 29, 2006)

<3 Dustin Hoffman


----------



## didelphis (Dec 29, 2006)

*three-second clap* ok.. there ya go, ya got my first name... now go away lol


----------



## Neon Grizzly (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, my name is Keenan and my last name rhymes with pastry. X_X


----------



## Kittiara (Dec 30, 2006)

China Blue Rockett. :3

After the color China Blue.  Top that. XD


----------



## MacroKaiju (Dec 30, 2006)

Although I prefer to be called Mein Fuher IRL of the time they call me Matt.


----------



## Charha (Dec 30, 2006)

Tuuli Ilmatar HypÃ©n

Rock on.


----------



## redneckgaijin (Dec 30, 2006)

Kris Overstreet.

Yes, that damn Overstreet.


----------



## Version4 (Dec 31, 2006)

Le Zomg
It's an interesting thread :0

WARNING: 
I write too much when I feel like this >__>




			
				Iveechan said:
			
		

> Katelyn Michelle Lashmit.
> 
> Come stalk me.  I'm lonely.


It's a trap :0 there's no girls in the Internet 
(kidding ^.^;; )



			
				KittyKage said:
			
		

> I think furs should start giving the meanings of names rather than just the names, its more amusing


I totally agree. Name meanings and origins are more interesting than just names ^____^



			
				Moon-Baby said:
			
		

> ...my first name is Seth.
> 
> Wee I'm some kinda egyptian death god ^_^


So unfair D: But no worries I named myself Fe'trean Thanatos Silverwraith von Helsinki to go with my death god complex XD



			
				Neon Grizzly said:
			
		

> Hi, my name is Keenan and my last name rhymes with pastry. X_X


That's probably the best one yet XD Sorry nothing personal bu that came just like out of the blue and I thought of telling it publicly too.... 



			
				Charha said:
			
		

> Tuuli Ilmatar HypÃ©n


Kinda pretty first and second names ^^ (is Finnish) Can you tell about the last name of yours?

[size=x-small]
And then for the cream you've been waiting V__v
My name
I can tell about my other names (Fe'trean, Version4) too XD

Well, my real name is quite.. weird.

The first name is female derivation from hebrew male name 
Meaning: to illuminate, light, illuminating light. 
Around here it's _really_ rare name too.

The second name.. (cannot remember, correct me if I'm wrong) is probably germanic origin
Meaning.. to illuminate, light, illuminating light. 
This one is quite boring compared to the first....

My family name is clearly Finnish so I understand it better.. 
But this time the meaning is harder to explain with my Engrish.... almost like flame.. or blaze.. and also the light (illumination) that a fire throws. 
Only four generations old family name O__o


Sincirely
Meira Helena Loimu

Haha! thought I wouldn't say it ^w^[/size]


----------



## Silverblue (Jan 1, 2007)

Ceredwyn Lucy Ealanta.

My first name is that of a Celtic Goddess, and also can mean 'Child of Darkness'.  My second name means 'Child of Light' (my father was clearly hedging his bets).

My last name means 'Craftsperson' or 'Artisan'.


----------



## emptyF (Jan 1, 2007)

michael koontz.  no relation to dean koontz.  or else i wouldn't work for a living.  everyone calls me mick though, especially my parents since they named me after the goddamned mouse.  was i destined to be a fur or what?


----------



## Ziba the lioness (Jan 1, 2007)

Ann Brix here.. I do have a middle name too but I refuse to be called by that name because I hate it. I tend to get pissy if people do XD


----------



## Growly (Jan 1, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember you too, Jon! 
Like Hana, I've been around since 1998. Kind of depressing I could never get accepted in almost a decade. :/ The standards kept raising at the same rate I was improving!


----------



## Growly (Jan 1, 2007)

My RL name is Lauren.
Actually, when I was little my mom would call me "Lauren Bear". Kind of funny if you consider my fursona's now a bear.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 1, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> Actually, when I was little my mom would call me "Lauren Bear". Kind of funny if you consider my fursona's now a bear.



My mom (and everyone else *glares*) called me 'Hannah Banana.' I'm glad it didn't have the same result, ne? (Note: Please, do NOT call me by that name. Alex or Lobo, please.)


----------



## Charha (Jan 2, 2007)

Version4 said:
			
		

> Charha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg. Someone is paying attention to me! *faints*

Uh, anyway... My surname possibly originates from the German name Hugubert, which arrived to Finland circa 1300 a.d. with the Hansa Traders. The name eventually evolved into its current form probably due to the influence of Estonian language. As far as I know there are only two family branches in Finland who share this surname.

Thanks for the compliment, btw. Your name is very pretty as well. ^^

While I'm typing I might as well mention that in English my first name means the wind and my second name is stolen from old Finnish folklore. Roughly translated it means something like "the lady of the air".


----------



## Neon Grizzly (Jan 2, 2007)

Version4 said:
			
		

> Neon Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe, it's alright. I put it out in the open! 

Yeah, enough redicule at Primary School! XD


----------



## Cym (Jan 2, 2007)

Iain Hutchins

Welsh guy with a Scottish name and an English accent ^_^


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Jan 3, 2007)

*Dreux Ferrano*
Thats Right I Said It!

My name is Douglass Monje(mon-jay)


----------



## Epsereth (Jan 4, 2007)

Bethany Jean Fuller.

Bethany = "House of the Poor"; I was named after the beach where I was conceived. X3
Jean's my beloved grandma's name, hee
Annnnd Fuller is Welsh. Fullers dye textiles, and bleached them in piss during the Roman republic era. XD


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 4, 2007)

Dax Laustin Richardson.



I loves my name. :3


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 4, 2007)

If we're doing what our names me, my female name means "grace" or "favour." *snickers* Alexander was chosen by me because 1. I love that name and 2. a character in my favourite book is an Alexander, a knight/Champion. Alexander means ALEXANDER
Gender: Masculine
Usage: English, German, Dutch, Hungarian, Slovak
Pronounced: al-eg-ZAN-dur (English), ah-lek-SAHN-der (German), ah-luk-SAHN-dur (Dutch)   [key]
From the Greek name Î‘Î»ÎµÎ¾Î±Î½Î´ÏÎ¿Ï‚ (Alexandros), which meant "defending men" from Greek Î±Î»ÎµÎ¾Ï‰ (alexo) "to defend, help" and Î±Î½Î·Ï (aner) "man" (genitive Î±Î½Î´ÏÎ¿Ï‚ (andros)). Alexander the Great, King of Macedon, is the most famous bearer of this name. In the 4th century BC he built a huge empire out of Greece, Egypt, Persia, and parts of India. This was also the name of emperors of Russia, kings of Scotland and Yugoslavia, and eight popes. Also, Sir Alexander MacKenzie was an explorer of the north and west of Canada in the 18th century.


----------



## rika-wulf (Jan 4, 2007)

Rawr, My name is soon to be Erin Vervalin. ^^

Erin Kreszentia Vervalin if you want the full name. <3


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

lol
My name "Colleen" is Gaelic for "girl" and my last name...I guess I can give you guys my last name cause it's lulz...my last is Scout.  No joke.  I think my parents were trying to play a mean prank on me.

And they wonder why I insist on being called "Col"....


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 5, 2007)

*cracks up* 




Ok, I'm better now...:lol:


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

*glares*
You're not going to let me live this down, are you?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 5, 2007)

Will you sell me cookies? *giggles* Ok, I'm going to be nice now. (But I do love cookies.)


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Jan 5, 2007)

-


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

My middle name is Marie. I know at least ten other people, personally, whose middle name is Marie. *sighs* 

Sometimes I randomly go by "Sasori", which is Japanese for scorpion, and Rowan is my circle name.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Jan 5, 2007)

Julie Lane.  Personally, I think it's a tad boring.  But I once had a teacher in middle school tell me it sounded like a movie star's name.  And my portfolio teacher last year told me it reminded her of a 1950's girl detective lol.   And I do live up to the meaning of my name.  Julie means "youthful spirit" and "one guided by truth"


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jan 5, 2007)

My RL name is David John Ulibarri.


----------



## Noctome-Wulf (Jan 6, 2007)

rika-wulf said:
			
		

> Rawr, My name is soon to be Erin Vervalin. ^^
> 
> Erin Kreszentia Vervalin if you want the full name. <3


Quite true my dear. ^^ And mine is Daniel Parker Vervalin.


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 6, 2007)

Holy cow, Col. I totally didn't realize that.

give your parentals a good ol' clap on the back for me. LOLLERSKATES!! Girl...Scout.

My name in real life is Julie. It means "youthful spirit". Last name: Langenderfer. It means "Tall person from a small town."

Joy is me.


----------



## Surreal (Jan 17, 2007)

Heh, my real name is Surreal Astarell Tsiaku.
My first name is fairly self-explanatory... I have no idea what the other two mean. XD


----------



## Neon Grizzly (Jan 25, 2007)

Apparently my name means "Little Ancient One" X_X


----------



## R5K (Jan 25, 2007)

Thor Axel M.

"Thor" means "thunder", and is also the name of a Norse god. Axel (from Hebrew "Absalom") means "leader of peace" or "my father is peace" or something like that.

Since I hate multiple names, call me Axel in Scandinavia and Middle Europe, Absalom in Israel, Akki in Finland and Thor in the rest of the world


----------



## KabukiHomewood (Jan 27, 2007)

Kelly Ferree (pronounced feh-RAY) Peters, and come this May I will be Kelly Ferree Peters-Toon.

Kelly Toon!!!!  How cool is that!!!


----------



## TacoTai (Jan 27, 2007)

You get a first name:

My RL name is Alexander, but I'm mostly known as Alex. Or in sports I am "Big Al"


----------



## Stevethefox (Jan 28, 2007)

I have 4 names actually.
Stephen Anthony Earl B.

Last name is a secret TEEHEE


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 28, 2007)

i cant find any meaning for my name other than justice which i guess is sort of fitting.....but i still hate it....
this made me laugh though


----------



## lolcox (Jan 29, 2007)

There are too many Justins in this thread.

I'm taking my name back.


----------



## Ashi (Jan 29, 2007)

[size=x-small]Mine is Ashley Nicole Juntunen! HA. My last name need be no secret.. It's funny to watch people try and say it. :3

Uhg Ashley is such a girly name.. XD;[/size]


----------



## lolcox (Jan 29, 2007)

Ashi said:
			
		

> [size=x-small]Mine is Ashley Nicole Juntunen! HA. My last name need be no secret.. It's funny to watch people try and say it. :3[/size]



ashi.ogg - 0.10MB
LoLCoX Radio takes a shot at pronouncing your name, Ashi.

Also, we at LoLCoX radio would like to take a moment, and ask that you choose a darker color for your text. On a light colored forum theme, the color doesn't offer enough contrast, especially when it's sized down.

Thanks!


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 29, 2007)

i hate my name i would rather be called timmy as that is what my closest friends called me in highschool.....


----------



## Ashi (Jan 29, 2007)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Ashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[size=x-small]Really? I can read it just fine. o3o;
But cause you asked nicely, how is this one working? :3

Awwwww I can't open it! ; ^ ; What program do you use?[/size]


----------



## lolcox (Jan 29, 2007)

Ashi said:
			
		

> lolcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There we go. It offers more contrast, which makes it a bit more readable to me. Thanks on the color change. 

As for the audio, we use and endorse Foobar2000 here at LoLCoX Radio.
For a more friendly interface, we understand that AOL's Winamp is capable of playing Vorbis Audio as well.
For other operating systems, we recommend visiting Xiph's Vorbis.com for relevant platform information.

Next on LCR: *Denki Groove - Niji*.


----------



## Surgat (Jan 30, 2007)

*First name:*

Evan. 
.................


----------



## The_Pyrex (Jan 30, 2007)

Andrea Elizabethe Vervoordeldonk Sears

...Yeah. Dutch.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jan 30, 2007)

My full name is really long. It's Marc David Beryl Gardener Beebe. I hate my full long name so much! That's why I go by Marc David Beebe.


----------

